# Abu Rocksweeper vs. Shimano Lesath zum zander fischen



## Ruessler1 (28. September 2012)

Hallo ,

welche der beiden ruten würdet ihr  mir zum zander fischen mit Gummi fischen empfehlen , und warum?
Gefallen mir beide  sehr Gut wollte sie 2,74 m und 20 bis 50 g  nehmen 
Danke für eure Hilfe.


----------



## Ruessler1 (30. September 2012)

*AW: Abu Rocksweeper vs. Shimano Lesath zum zander fischen*

Na Gut dann frage ich mal noch etwas genauer.
Bei welcher der beiden ruten denkt ihr hat man ein besseres Gefühl bei der Köder Führung.
Bei  welcher derbeiden kann dieBisse  besserspüren nochmal danke für eure Hilfe.
Gruß Simon


----------



## zanderzone (30. September 2012)

Egal welche du nimmst! Beides absolute Topruten!


----------



## WUTZ82 (30. September 2012)

*AW: Abu Rocksweeper vs. Shimano Lesath zum zander fischen*

Ob du da einen Unterschied merken wirst???


----------



## Ruessler1 (1. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Abu Rocksweeper vs. Shimano Lesath zum zander fischen*

Hi Folks,
Danke schon mal für Eure Hilfe,
Habe inzwischen einige sehr sehr negative Berichte über die Verarbeitung der Rocksweeper nano gefunden.
Was ist davon zu halten?
War dass nur eine Schlechte Serie und inzwischen kann man die Rute bedenkenlos kaufen oder sind diese Fehler noch immer zu finden? |kopfkrat
Wenn ich so viel Geld in die Hand nehme möchte ich dafür eigntlich schon absolutes Top Material bekommen.
Danke weiterhin.

Ps :vieleicht können mal ein paar Leut was schreiben die sich in den letzen paar Wochen eine Rocksweeper nano gekauft haben .
Gruß Simon


----------



## ZGBenny (1. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Abu Rocksweeper vs. Shimano Lesath zum zander fischen*

Ich habe beide Ruten gefischt und bin bei der Rocksweeper hängen geblieben.Ist einfach eine Top Rute und der köderkontakt/bisserkennung ist genial, fische sie jetzt ein knappes jahr .Die lesath war auch super aber mir persönlich etwas zu wuchtig u

Aber es kommt auch darauf an wo du angelst.
Also bei der Rocke mit einem 13er gummi bis 21gr kann man sehr schön angeln alles da drüber ist nicht so angenehm, ich fische auch manchmal bis 30 gr es geht auch aber ist nicht das ware.


----------



## Donald84 (1. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Abu Rocksweeper vs. Shimano Lesath zum zander fischen*

Die Rocke ist eine sehr schöne Rute für das Wurfgewicht mit einer extrem sensiblen Spitze und einer stark ausgeprägten Spitzenaktion. Meine Rocke Nano ist älter und hat keine Verarbeitungsprobleme.

Die Lesath, die ich gefischt habe, hat keine Spitzenaktion und biegt sich mehr über die Länge, sie hat aber meiner Meinung nach den hochwertigeren Blank bzw. Kontaktübertragung, man spürt Bisse/Grundkontakte besser im Handgelenk!!

Ich empfehle dir, beide Ruten mal probezufischen, damit du weißt, was dir besser liegt. Eins ist sicher: egal wie du dich entscheidest, du machst nix verkehrt!


----------



## fischforsch (1. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Abu Rocksweeper vs. Shimano Lesath zum zander fischen*

Ich kann dir nur raten die Rocke einer genauesten Qualitätsprüfung zu unterziehen! Meine vor einem Monat gekaufte hat eine vereierte Spitze, ein Ring war sehr verbogen und das Futteral kaputt. Zudem schabt die Schnur sehr laut beim einkurbeln.( das kann aber bei allen steifen Blanks passieren) Trotzdem habe ich sie behalten und es nicht bereut, für mich einfach die perfekte Gummifischrute... .


----------



## Ruessler1 (2. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Abu Rocksweeper vs. Shimano Lesath zum zander fischen*

Hallo,
Genau solche Berichte wie von Fischforsch meinte Ich,
Diese Ruten werden also immernoch so schlecht verarbeitet 
verkauft?#q

Und scheinbar auch gekauft ;+

@ Fischforsch Sag mal was meist du mit vereierter Spitze genau.
Und warum gibst du so viel Geld dann für eine schlecht verarbeitete Rute aus.
Konntest du sie denn nicht umtauschen?

Gibt es noch andere Erfahrungen.

Gruß Simon


----------



## Ruessler1 (5. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Abu Rocksweeper vs. Shimano Lesath zum zander fischen*

Hallo,
Habe gestern mal beide Ruten im Laden angesehen,
muss aber leider sagen dass mir die Lesath welche bisher eigenlich mein Favorit gewesen ist vom Griff her gar nicht zu gesagt hat und auch sehr wuchtig rüberkommt.#d
Die Rocksweeper war nur in 10 bis 40 g da und wieder 40 bis 80g.
 Habe mir daher die 20 bis 50 g Rocke in 2,75 m mal  bestellen lassen.

Hat diese auch genug Dampf und Rückrad um im Rhein und Elbe im Strom zu fischen?|kopfkrat

Die bis 10 bis 40 g erschien mir doch etwas weich, und die 40 bis 80 g dann doch zu wuchtig.
Soll eine reine Zander Gummifischrute werden.
Nochmals Danke für eure Hilfe. 
Gruß Simon


----------



## Donald84 (5. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Abu Rocksweeper vs. Shimano Lesath zum zander fischen*

Die Rocke 2,74m bis 50g ist perfekt für die Elbe, wenn du mit 12cm Gufis und 21g Köpfen fischt. An 70-80% der Tage reicht das auch aus.

Bei starker Strömung oder wenn größere Köder gefordert sind, ist die Rocke zwar durchaus fischbar, aber nicht mehr ideal, d.h. 28g Köpfe packt die Rute auch, aber man merkt finde ich, dass die Rute langsam in ein "Grenzbereich" kommt.

Nachtrag: Dass die Lesath wuchtig ist, ist doch ein gutes Zeichen. Genau so eine Rute braucht man doch zum Zanderfischen?


----------



## Stoney0066 (5. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Abu Rocksweeper vs. Shimano Lesath zum zander fischen*



Ruessler1 schrieb:


> Die Rocksweeper war nur in 10 bis 40 g da und wieder 40 bis 80g.
> Habe mir daher die 20 bis 50 g Rocke in 2,75 m mal  bestellen lassen.
> 
> Hat diese auch genug Dampf und Rückrad um im Rhein und Elbe im Strom zu fischen?|kopfkrat



nur -40 und - 80g? warst zufällig beim M&R? |rolleyes

Hab die Rocke letzt ein paar Tage probegefischt am Rhein (hier in KA). Fazit: sehr geil! Das beste was ich bisher zum Zanderfischen im Rhein in der Hand hatte. Aber das ist ja auch geschmackssache... Hab die Lesath leider noch nicht testen können...


----------



## Jamdoumo (5. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Abu Rocksweeper vs. Shimano Lesath zum zander fischen*

Moin! Ich fische seit Anfang des Jahres die Lesath BX in 270cm XH am Rhein und bin ehrlich gesagt geteilter Meinung. Die Verarbeitung ist meiner Meinung nach Top (ich will hier garkeine Diskussion anheizen Stangenrute vs. Custom) und für mich ist diese Rute auch optisch ein echtes Highlight. Das Angeln am Rhein mit 14-36gr Köpfen und bis i.d.R 12cm Gummis ist ein echter Hochgenuss. Direkte Übertragung und einwandfreie Bisserkennung. Durch das straffe Rückgrat kommt der Angschlag perfekt durch und sitzt. Ich habe die Rute ebenfalls schon ein WE lang an der Elbe gefischt mit 10gr Köpfen. auch das ist durchaus machbar. Was mich etwas stört: Der Blank ist wirklich XH und dementsprechend steif und hart. Mir drängt sich etwas der Eindruck auf ich hätte mit dieser Rute mehr Aussteiger als mit meiner alten Rute. Meiner Meinung nach fehlt es der Lesath BX XH etwas an Geschmeidigkeit. Ein wenig mehr nachfedern dürfte sie im Drill schon. Kann nur ein subjektiver Eindruck sein denn ich zähle meine Aussteiger nicht. Was mich aber wirklich an der XH stört, ist der Griff. Dieser ist vom Durchmesser her m.E. nach zu dick. Oder meine Hände sind zu klein. Der Rollenhalter ist beim XH Modell ebenfalls anders als bei den anderen. Optisch OK aber nicht wirklich handlich. Meiner Meinung nach ist der optimale Kompromiss zwischen der BX XH und der BX H die Lesath Ultra in H. Zumindest wenn man nicht wie ich ständig am Rhein fischt.


----------



## Colli_HB (6. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Abu Rocksweeper vs. Shimano Lesath zum zander fischen*

Moinsen,

ich hatte neulich auch mal im Angelladen Zeit alle verdächtigen Ruten zu begrabbeln. Von den beiden liegt mir die Rocke eindeutig besser. Ist aber geschmackssache.

Ansonsten fand ich noch die weiße Shimano Stradic sehr gut.

PS: Ich fische in Weser und Elbe die Skeletor und bin damit bestens zufrieden.


----------



## Veit (7. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Abu Rocksweeper vs. Shimano Lesath zum zander fischen*

Die Rocke hat einen genialen Blank, aber es sind mir relativ viele Brüche bekannt. Man muss sich auch die Frage stellen, welche Köder bzw. Gewichte man damit fischen will. Bei Ködern über 14 cm und Köpfen jenseits der 20 g geht der Rute "die Kraft aus". Ich gehe bezüglicher der Ködergröße inzwischen aber gerne mal weiter nach oben, wenn es gezielt auf Zander geht. 
Die Verarbeitungsprobleme kommen außerdem bei der Rocke noch hinzu. Mein bester Angelkumpel hat inzwischen die dritte Rocke. Sie wurde zwar jeweils anstandslos getauscht, aber dennoch nicht gerade das beste Zeichen. Einmal gebrochen, einmal zeigte der Griff Auflösungserscheinungen. Für den Preis nicht angemessen. 
Die Lesath habe ich in der XH-Version, kann also zur H-Version nicht viel sagen. Saubere, zuverlässige Verarbeitung, die auch optisch wertiger wirkt. Und für mich persönlich der vielseitigere Blank, weil die Power für Großköder vorhanden ist, aber dennoch auch ein 10er Gummi am 10 g-Kopf super zu fischen ist. Für Großzander der richtige Knüppel. Mir ist damit noch nie ein kapitaler Zander ausgestiegen, was bei der Rocke, die ich in erster Generation selbst auch gefischt habe, ein paar Mal passiert ist. Doch auch die Lesath ist nicht gänzlich "fehlerfrei", wobei dies nur persönlicher Geschmack ist. Den Griff finde ich zu dick und etwas zu kurz. Der Metall-Rollenhalter wirkt und ist megastabil, jedoch passt er nicht in klassisch anmutende Design dieser Rute. Mir würde ein in den Griff integrierter Rollenhalter ala Aspire besser gefallen.


----------



## Sensitivfischer (7. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Abu Rocksweeper vs. Shimano Lesath zum zander fischen*



Veit schrieb:


> ...Mir würde ein in den Griff integrierter Rollenhalter ala Aspire besser gefallen.



Ich habe die Aspire und die Lesath mit gleichem Wurfgewicht probegefischt und habe ehrlich gesagt keinen vernünftigen Grund beim Angeln feststellen können, was an der Lesath in gleichem Maße besser sein soll, wie ihr Preis höher ist.
Genau genommen und ehrlich gesagt, habe ich so gut wie keine Unterschiede in der Aktion feststellen können.
Hinzu kam, dass ich die Aspire insgesamt und auch wegen ihrem Rollenhalter schicker fand.
Den Preis für die Lesath finde ich jedenfalls überzogen, dafür würde ich eine Custom vorziehen.
Die Rocke hat zwar aktionsmäßig einen tollen Blank, aber gegenüber ihren Vorgängern hat sie abseits der Aktion(z.B. Solidität & Verarbeitung) eingebüßt/abgebaut, käme für mich nicht mehr in die Einkaufstüte.


----------



## randio (7. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Abu Rocksweeper vs. Shimano Lesath zum zander fischen*



Veit schrieb:


> Die Rocke hat einen genialen Blank, aber es sind mir relativ viele Brüche bekannt.



Man darf aber auch nicht Äpfel mit Birnen vergleichen...

Die Rocke wird halt viel gefischt und überall wird über das Teil diskutiert. In JEDEM Forum gibt es diverse Threads über die Rocke und auch mal über Fehler.

ABER, wenn bei 20 Lesath Ruten mal zwei Mängel auftreten und bei 100 Rocksweeper Ruten vielleicht 10 Mängel, relativiert sich vieles. ;-)

Ich habe z.B. auf ner Messe an einem Stand den ich nicht nennen möchte, divers DAIKO Ruten begutachtet und fast alle hatten Verarbeitungsmängel! Manche zweiteiligen waren so krumm, damit konnte man um die Ecke fischen.

Das macht es nicht besser, nur andere Hersteller haben auch solche Probleme!!!


----------



## wienermelange (7. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Abu Rocksweeper vs. Shimano Lesath zum zander fischen*

@veit
@all
hattest du oder jemand anders schon mal das vergnügen die LESATH ULTRA mit der LESATH BX zu vergleichen?

grüße


----------



## Jamdoumo (9. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Abu Rocksweeper vs. Shimano Lesath zum zander fischen*

Ich hatte die Ultra XH mal in der Hand. Der Blank wäre mir zum Zander angeln zu extrem. Aber der Griff ist länger als bei der BX. Liegt gut in der Hand. Die Ringe sind anders ich glaube dreisteg oder so nennt sich das. im Großen und ganzen ne chice Rute dennoch finde ich sieht sie für das angeblich höherwertige Modell deutlich schlechter Verarbeitet aus. Die BX mit der Grifflänge und so nem Rollenhalter der Ultra +  und nem etwas dünneren Griff wäre für mich die perfekte Rute.


----------



## Ruessler1 (9. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Abu Rocksweeper vs. Shimano Lesath zum zander fischen*

Weiterhin danke für die rege Beteiligung.:vik:
War heute nochmals im Angelladen und habe mir mal die Lesath ultra  angeschaut leider war die 270 h nicht da nur die XH und die ist echt zu heftig.
Gefällt mir  auf jeden Fall viel besser als die Lesath BX.
Ist halt leider noch deutlich teurer als die Rocke und hat diesen ungewohnten Knubbel am Rollenhalter an den man sich erst mal gewöhnen muss. 
Finde außerdem sie wirkt sehr hart.
Der Verkäufer meinte die Lesath ultra wäre noch  deutlich besser als  die Rocke beim Ködergefühl und auch von der Qualität.
Nun weiß ich noch immer nicht so recht ob Rocksweeper in 270 10 -50g oder eben die Leath ultra in 270 h ?
Habe einfach bei der Rocke kein gutes Gefühl weil ich so viel negatives gelesen habe, wobei mir die Lesath eigentlich zu teuer ist.:c
Gibt es hierzu noch Meinungen?
Gruß Simon


----------



## SoeSchu (19. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Abu Rocksweeper vs. Shimano Lesath zum zander fischen*

Empfehlung: Nimm Deinen Lieblingsköder (bzw. entsprechendes Gewicht), DEINE Rolle, probier die Dinger in Ruhe im Laden bzw. davor aus und entscheide nach Deinem Gefühl und dem Verarbeitungseindruck der Ruten, die Du konkret in der Hand hast. Nach den unzähligen Fremdempfehlungen und Abwägungen |kopfkrat hilft m.E. nichts anderes mehr...

Habe selbst 30min im Vorgarten meines Händlers gestanden (sogar ohne zunächst die Preise zu kennen, um objektiv zu bleiben) .... und bin bei der Lesath Ultra XH gelandet. Zielfisch war zunächst Bodden-Hecht aber auch 12cm GuFi am 10g-Kopf auf Zander stellte sich als unkritisch dar. Über "versteckte" Mängel würde ich mir keine großen Gedanken machen, die Hersteller sind bei diesen Topmodellen m.E. kulant hinsichtlich Garantieleistung (hatte meine Spitze selbst geschrottet :c)

Viel Glück bei der Qual der Wahl,
Sören

PS: Doch noch ein vorsichtiger Tip bzgl. Kalkulation: Wieviel kostet Dich ein Angeltag inklusive Köder, Anfahrt, etc.? Fällt es ins Gewicht, ob eine Rute, die Du 10Jahre oder länger verwendest, 100EUR teurer oder billiger ist (wenn Du Sie für optimal hältst)?


----------



## Simp (19. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Abu Rocksweeper vs. Shimano Lesath zum zander fischen*

Wenn ich mich zwischen Shimano Lesath und Abu Rocke entscheiden müsste, würde ich zur Gamakatsu Cheeta R 96 MH oder XH greifen!


----------



## Nordlichtangler (19. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Abu Rocksweeper vs. Shimano Lesath zum zander fischen*



Jamdoumo schrieb:


> Was mich etwas stört: Der Blank ist wirklich XH und dementsprechend steif und hart. Mir drängt sich etwas der Eindruck auf ich hätte mit dieser Rute mehr Aussteiger als mit meiner alten Rute. Meiner Meinung nach fehlt es der Lesath BX XH etwas an Geschmeidigkeit. Ein wenig mehr nachfedern dürfte sie im Drill schon.


Da dürftest du schon sehr richtig liegen - ist eben die XH. 
Führung, Anschlag, alles schön bei soviel Materialstärke, aber beim drillen gibts dann schnell mal ein Problem, zumindest bei quirligen Fischen. 
Paßt halt eher für die großen und die trägen. :q

Ich hätte mir fast mal die erste Lesath 2,7m H -50g gekauft, die noch mit dem Kork + Fossilwood, sehr netter Stecken #6 und nicht so derbe. Allerdings war die mir auch runtergesetzt immer noch zu teuer.

Mit dem SS2-Blank kann man sich was viel feineres gerade zwischen den Shimano-H-50g und XH-100g selber bauen, und das schon mal erheblich günstiger (ca. 170 EUR Material-Preis) - wenn man mag/kann. 
Kann aber ein wenig kundiger Aufbauer auch bezüglich der GuFier-Eignung vergurken, sowas ... selbst wenn er als Profi firmiert, aber so gar nie selber angelt.  

Bei CMW kann man sich praktisch einen quasi narrensicheren Komplettbausatz machen lassen, und den bekommt fast jeder selber montiert und spart einen Batzen Euronen (so fast 300 schätze ich mal).

Andere Alternative war bei mir die Yasei Aspius 2,7m, die der alten Lesath 2,7m H -50g auch locker ebenbürtig ist, und sowohl sehr gutes Ringmaterial draufhat wie auch recht günstig zu haben ist (ca. ab 140 EUR). Der Griff ist allerdings nicht für jeden Angler, das ist deren Manko.


----------



## Ruessler1 (26. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Abu Rocksweeper vs. Shimano Lesath zum zander fischen*

So nach  langem  hin  und her  ist es nun  die rocke geworden .
Bis jetzt gefällt sie mir super hat auch schon den  ersten zander gefangen. 
Allerdings muss ich schon sagen das so ab 20 max  25 g  der rute die Power
ausgeht. Danke an  alle die mir geholfen haben. 
Letztendlich hat  mir  das Gewicht und der Griff besser gefallen. Gruß Simon


----------



## Murcho (26. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Abu Rocksweeper vs. Shimano Lesath zum zander fischen*



Ruessler1 schrieb:


> So nach  langem  hin  und her  ist es nun  die rocke geworden .
> Bis jetzt gefällt sie mir super hat auch schon den  ersten zander gefangen.
> Allerdings muss ich schon sagen das so ab 20 max  25 g  der rute die Power
> ausgeht. Danke an  alle die mir geholfen haben.
> Letztendlich hat  mir  das Gewicht und der Griff besser gefallen. Gruß Simon



Leider zu spät deinen Tread gesehen....
ABER: Gratulation! 
Auf das du deine Rocke so liebst wie ich meine. Auch wenn ich die Kopflastigkeit erst rausoperieren lassen musste, hatte Anfang derbe Gelenkprobleme bekommen. Aber mit sage und Schreibe 70g im Griff super ausgewogen.
Grüße Murcho


----------



## Donald84 (27. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Abu Rocksweeper vs. Shimano Lesath zum zander fischen*

glückwunsch zur neuen rute! gute wahl! 
findest du wirklich, dass der rute nach 20/25 gramm die power ausgeht? ich finde mit 20 gramm macht sie "maximal" spaß (bei spro playboy 13cm).
28g-köpfe finde ich bei der ködergröße grenzwertig.


----------



## Jamdoumo (30. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Abu Rocksweeper vs. Shimano Lesath zum zander fischen*



Ruessler1 schrieb:


> So nach langem hin und her ist es nun die rocke geworden .
> Bis jetzt gefällt sie mir super hat auch schon den ersten zander gefangen.
> Allerdings muss ich schon sagen das so ab 20 max 25 g der rute die Power
> ausgeht. Danke an alle die mir geholfen haben.
> ...


----------



## phill (31. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Abu Rocksweeper vs. Shimano Lesath zum zander fischen*

Lesath Ultra XH (3,0 m)
Perfekte Rute zum Zanderangeln in der Elbe oder Hecht fischen auf dem Bodden. Hart genug und doch sensibel.

Egal ob 12 cm gufi oder 20 cm flatschen.....beides kein Problem und mit einer 4000-er Rolle super zu fischen!

greetz

Phill


----------

